# Question for pet shop people



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

How do you deal with communication probems with customers buying animals? I mean language barriers such as deaf people, or people who don't speak English etc. I am really finding it hard work to ensure that the welfare of the animal is assured when it isn't always clear that what I am saying has been understood. Refusing a sale under these circumstances would most definitely be discriminatory. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we have delt with Polish on many occasions, basically we got the product, and they were shown how to set up etc etc... very difficult i agree, but time and patients pays off... also stupid as it sounds, but kinda like point at the sun then the uv tube etc etc.... hope that makes sense...


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

deaf people - i would appriecieate a written care sheet


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

and if your not 100% ask them to bring a translater in.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Written care sheets are always given, and I have even put one Polish guy in front of the computer and made him google a Polish care sheet. However I was unable to understand the care sheet myself so it could have said anything really. 
I have used all the pointing and 'universal language' to get there in the end, but I just wondered if anyone had any other tips. 
I suggested one deaf boy came here and researched a bit but because the word order is different for some deaf people, he didn't feel able to communicate through this medium either.
I just want to do the best for people and their animals under any circumstances.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

charlottej1983 said:


> and if your not 100% ask them to bring a translater in.


That's probably the best idea really I guess.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Evie said:


> Written care sheets are always given, and I have even put one Polish guy in front of the computer and made him google a Polish care sheet. However I was unable to understand the care sheet myself so it could have said anything really.
> I have used all the pointing and 'universal language' to get there in the end, but I just wondered if anyone had any other tips.
> I suggested one deaf boy came here and researched a bit but because the word order is different for some deaf people, he didn't feel able to communicate through this medium either.
> I just want to do the best for people and their animals under any circumstances.


Deaf people can understand written english fine but your right when they use different word order, thats when signing. Take out connective words and dont use more common words than anything to big.

Lots of animal signs are dead easy to learn theres a couple of good websites that can show you, but remember there are different dialecs too.

Also look into the text phone use, it a number you can dial and your voice is translated into text they can understand : victory:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

skimsa said:


> Deaf people can understand written english fine but your right when they use different word order, thats when signing. Take out connective words and dont use more common words than anything to big.
> 
> Lots of animal signs are dead easy to learn theres a couple of good websites that can show you, but remember there are different dialecs too.
> 
> Also look into the text phone use, it a number you can dial and your voice is translated into text they can understand : victory:


Thanks for that, I have a friend who works for hearing dogs, maybe I'll grab some signing lessons from her. It was the boys gran who told me that he wouldn't be able to use a forum. 
I always feel patronising talking to his gran and not him - it feels wrong as it's him I want to smile at and laugh with if you understand what I mean.

I think I need to make a list of keywords to use and learn them first.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Evie said:


> Thanks for that, I have a friend who works for hearing dogs, maybe I'll grab some signing lessons from her. It was the boys gran who told me that he wouldn't be able to use a forum.
> I always feel patronising talking to his gran and not him - it feels wrong as it's him I want to smile at and laugh with if you understand what I mean.
> 
> I think I need to make a list of keywords to use and learn them first.


I would advise him to come on he wont be the only deaf member, he may really like it. Writing in sign is easy once your used to it too. 

Kudos for you trying as well so many people dont or just start shouting lol


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

skimsa said:


> I would advise him to come on he wont be the only deaf member, he may really like it. Writing in sign is easy once your used to it too.
> 
> Kudos for you trying as well so many people dont or just start shouting lol


I get all conscious of what my lips are doing when I talk to deaf people - I'm sure it must make it much more difficult :lol2:

I'll try to nudge him this way again next time he comes in.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I find the best way to comnicate with the deaf and non english is just to slow down your speach to one sylable at a time and raise the volume so that you are almost shouting but not actually shouting :2thumb:

Oh know sorry I just realised I not an Idiot :lol2:

Gotta love the idiots that think that will work though, remember being in Macdonalds in france a few years ago and there was a guy standing at the counter asking for a big mac which was obviously not on the menu, so he proceeded to get louder and slower, and tbh I think they knew what he was asking for but just saying they did not understand:2thumb:

Good to see you are trying to improve the commnication issues you have rather than just seeing a sale and the customer getting a bit of info and 'that will do', at least you are considering the welfare of the animals no matter how difficult it may be to communicate all thier needs!

Got to say some of the shops round here struggle to communicate the needs of the animals to english speaking people with no hearing issues :bash:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Evie said:


> I get all conscious of what my lips are doing when I talk to deaf people - I'm sure it must make it much more difficult :lol2:
> 
> I'll try to nudge him this way again next time he comes in.


Lip reading is easier than you think, but not 100% as said slow it down. 

Definatly point him this way if you wanna give him my name i maybe able to help out knowing sign.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

skimsa said:


> Lip reading is easier than you think, but not 100% as said slow it down.
> 
> Definatly point him this way if you wanna give him my name i maybe able to help out knowing sign.


 That's really great of you - thanks I will :2thumb:


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

if they are none english get them to type in Google Translate :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

God damn Skimsa, I LOOOVE your sig! Whoop Whoop! :flrt:


----------

